# My new toy



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Got myself a new rifle about 17 months ago. Went with the remington sps varmint in .308, but didn't bother shooting it until i made a few changes. It sat in the box for a long time and i fixed it up as i got extra money. i finally got it ready to shoot and had a chance to take it out and try my first couple loads.... i like what i see.[attachment=0:uvbptkw8]308 MINUS ACCESSORIES.jpg[/attachment:uvbptkw8][attachment=1:uvbptkw8]KARSTEN CHEEKPIECE.jpg[/attachment:uvbptkw8][attachment=2:uvbptkw8]21ST CENTURY SHOOTER LEVEL.jpg[/attachment:uvbptkw8][attachment=3:uvbptkw8]155 PALMA MATCHKINGS.jpg[/attachment:uvbptkw8]

0.364" 3 shot group at 100 yards. My second 3 shot group with this same load was very close in size, (i didn't actually measure it) but i think i have a real shooter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Looks nice!


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks! this is my first 308 and i can see why so many love them! I would like to use it for some long range (out to 1000 yards) target shooting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a fun shooter! I hope you have a great time shooting it 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome gun! I have a couple guns with the same HS Precision stock and a similar cheek piece and I'm betting you'll really get to like shooting that setup. And your right about the .308 being a pleasure to shoot.
Get a wind meter, a rangefinder and a pda with a good balistics program and you're set for some longrange shooting. Or you can have someone like Kenton Ind set up a balistic turret for your load.
Send me a pm with your email address and I'll send you one of the balistics programs I use.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, you've got youself a great shootin unit there! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Looks like a fun un. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice "Toy"! When you want to shoot 1000 yards come on down to the North Springs shooting range in Carbon County. They have a fantasitic range out to 1000 yards.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

i've heard about that range! it's in price right? I wish there was something like that up north! guess i will just have to try and find a good place in the desert where i can set up.
longbow, thanks for the program, now i just need to chrony my loads and get my muzzle velocity and i will be in business!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I took the liberty of plugging in the stats of your load and scope combo into my program. I'm not sure you can stretch it to 1000 yards. Here's why. It looks like you have a Millet Buck Gold 4-1x40 scope which has 65MOA range of adjustment. With your load, I'm guessing 2950fps with a 155 Palma, (.417 BC) you'll need around 48MOA to get to 1000 yards. If your scope is zeroed in at 100 and your reticle is close to the middle of your adjustment that will only leave you with 32.5MOA adjustment. Your probably going to need a 20MOA ramped base under your scope.
Have fun with that program. You can only change the yellow cells. If you have any questions about what some of the settings are just ask.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

JDF_GSP said:


> i've heard about that range! it's in price right? I wish there was something like that up north! guess i will just have to try and find a good place in the desert where i can set up.
> longbow, thanks for the program, now i just need to chrony my loads and get my muzzle velocity and i will be in business!


The prices are pretty reasonable, $5.00 get you a basic day pass, which includes the 1000 yard range, 600 yard, and 100 yard ranges plus access to the Castle Gate Town, (rimfire only I think) and the static archery range. Here's their website:
http://www.carbon.utah.gov/nssr/


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies and information. longbow, i have the 4-16x56 model, but i am pretty sure the moa adjustment is about 65 moa... i had wondered if i should have bought the 20 moa base... oh well, i will have to switch that out eventually.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

32.5 MOA is enough to stretch the .308 out pretty far. It'll give you enough range to practice with then if you decide to reach out a little farther then you can get a ramped base. If you ever get up to the Perry area we should go out to the desert and shoot. I've got a couple guns that are fully capable of shooting one mile. I think you'd love to shoot them.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

> I've got a couple guns that are fully capable of shooting one mile. I think you'd love to shoot them.


A mile!? I'd be willing to make the drive to perry to try that out!.... Where is Perry?
I appreciate your advice and kindness. Seems like you have the long range shooting figured out.
Well my brother-in-law is in town so we're gonna go do a some shooting tomorrow, i will see exactly how much adjustment my scope has and decide from there if i want to switch bases.... oh and hopefully we'll call in a coyote or two 8)


----------

